# white corvette



## spoker (Oct 4, 2021)

doesnt seem 2b much documrntain of how many white corvettes there are


----------



## spoker (Oct 4, 2021)

is this suposed 2 have a red headbagde?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2021)

White Corvette Registry | All Things Schwinn
					

I've heard of a registry for Schwinn white Corvettes. I can't seem to find serial #'s or a registry but wanted to add this original 1959 to whoever is keeping track, for all I know this serial # is on the registry? @islandschwinn, are you the keeper of the registry? I need to tweak the 3 speed...




					thecabe.com


----------



## spoker (Oct 4, 2021)

1rst ya gotta get one!!!


----------



## Tim s (Dec 27, 2021)

Yes it should have a red head badge. Tim


----------



## phantom (Dec 27, 2021)

Nice bike. One year only color 59


----------

